# Poorboys Blackhole vs Chemical Guys Glossworkz



## JJ_

Hey guys,

As some of you may know I have a black car, great when clean but also a pig to keep from marring.

So I know I can't forever just correct my car, this brings us to this post, fillers!!

So a little bit of feedback of my findings.

Both products applied via a PC as I just don't get results with blackhole and a rotary ?

Bearing in mind the car had been clayed, de-contaminated and also been washed by my mechanic  but also by the bodyshop repairing the front wing.










OFT !! bad isn't it :lol:










General marring from washing and I think the bodyshop "mopped" the whole car, which was nice of them. 










Oh also I am using my new camera (well to me) 400D. Was on the canon 60d but bought this, and its pretty damn good.










My trusty PC about 8 years old now and my transformer.



















Glossworkz AFTER !



















Poorboys AFTER !

Ok so final thoughts, poorboys was less slick than glossworkz and didn't in my eyes leave as "clean" a finish. With poorboys it was obvious the fillers were there, it has a glow which is nice in all honesty. But it is also slightly hazy where it has filled the swirls.

The clarity of glossworkz in my opinion is better.

Hope that helps someone else with the same dilema


----------



## yetizone

Good review :thumb: My pot of Blackhole is coming to and end and I was wondering about Glossworkz as a replacement. Thanks for posting. Also, had a look at a black Edition 30 today as well


----------



## JJ_

Oh very good, we heads up with the ed30's. Engine management light comes on see if the guy has had this and if he fixed it also. 

Wheel bearing and abs sensor is another thing which crops up. 

I have had all of them :lol: within about 1 month as well.


----------



## JJ_

OMG just saw my gti badge, I obviously forgot to attend to that, it'll be added to the list.


----------



## Grizzle

Have had Blackhole for a good few months really dont like it my self.


----------



## JJ_

Downsides for blackhole, takes an age to breakdown or "show a shine" as the label suggests. Leaves a hazy finish which isn't that slick, considering I have de-contaminated the area it should be able to leave a slick finish even taking into consideration the uneven surface.


----------



## slrestoration

Interesting test mate, think I'll give the glossworx a go as I wasn't overly impressed with BH


----------



## Grizzle

I found it really greasy too.


----------



## GSVHammer

I've read on here that Glossworkz glaze is really oily and not suited to use with sealants but is ok with waxes.
Have you tried putting your Jetseal over the top of Glossworkz?


----------



## -Raven-

Neverbeen sticker! :lol: Where do I get one of those?

I really do prefer the oily glazes, never been too impressed with black hole / ez creme on dark colours. Brilliant under sealants on white / silver cars though.


----------



## Jordan

GSVHammer said:


> I've read on here that Glossworkz glaze is really oily and not suited to use with sealants but is ok with waxes.
> Have you tried putting your Jetseal over the top of Glossworkz?


So long as the glossworkz glaze is worked enough, there is no problem with it bonding to jetseal at least, as that is one of my personal tried and tested combo's :thumb:


----------



## david g

GSVHammer said:


> I've read on here that Glossworkz glaze is really oily and not suited to use with sealants but is ok with waxes.
> Have you tried putting your Jetseal over the top of Glossworkz?


I think that was down to the glaze not being properly buffed and its abso fine to be used prior to waxing and sealing :thumb:


----------



## gally

Was one of the things that put me off glossworkz was the oily nature, not that I tend to use sealants but I was concerned even waxes might not like the oily base compared with a nice acrylic base.


----------



## JJ_

It looks really good with zymol glasur on it, most of the waxes which you melt have high contents of oil/glaze type stuff anyway.


----------

